# Tampa Bay and Manatee River FLA



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Had a great time fishing down in Florida the past 12 days. The high winds really kept us to fishing in the river and some portions of Tampa Bay. We tried hard to make it offshore but mother nature had other plans. All in all we caught a ton of Jacks and Snook. I was able to land my first Tarpon, we guessed it at 45-50 inches. Over 40" you cannot take it out of the water. I tried to keep it next to the boat for a picture but by the time we got the camera out, it shook free from my hand and all I have a wonderful memory. Here is a Jack and keeper Snook that measured 30".


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice snook. Just a word to the wise. Unless you are going to keep them you do not want to hang a big snook like that by the jaw. You can tear their jaw muscles and they cannot feed properly and starve to death.


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Agree 100%, however this was a keeper snook. Snook season is open north of highway 64 in Bradenton till end of the month.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Shagy said:


> Agree 100%, however this was a keeper snook. Snook season is open north of highway 64 in Bradenton till end of the month.


I only mentioned it because a lot of Michigan fishermen might not know. 

That is a beauty. About as much fun as I want to have fishing right there. I am heading down for the last weekend and that one would make the trip.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Northernfisher said:


> I only mentioned it because a lot of Michigan fishermen might not know.
> 
> That is a beauty. About as much fun as I want to have fishing right there. I am heading down for the last weekend and that one would make the trip.


Sweet fish - Those slot snook can be hard to find. Seems like I get smaller fish or 34"+ ones, but rarely the slot fish. 

And good point on holding them that more fisherman should know. It's actually true for many, many species beyond snook - holding most large fish out of the water by the lip or jaw can damage both jaw muscles and intestinal connective tissue. Keep them horizontal, close to/in the water and support the belly - or knock 'em out, bleed 'em and put 'em with ice and saltwater. Love fresh snook.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Benzie Rover said:


> Sweet fish - Those slot snook can be hard to find. Seems like I get smaller fish or 34"+ ones, but rarely the slot fish.
> 
> And good point on holding them that more fisherman should know. It's actually true for many, many species beyond snook - holding most large fish out of the water by the lip or jaw can damage both jaw muscles and intestinal connective tissue. Keep them horizontal, close to/in the water and support the belly - or knock 'em out, bleed 'em and put 'em with ice and saltwater. Love fresh snook.


We did a taste comparison one day. We had snook, redfish, and spotted sea trout. We fixed all three two or three different ways. 

Our conclusion was there was no difference in the taste. The only difference was in the size of the flakes and texture. For that reason I never kept snook after that. They are too much fun to catch, it seamed like a waste to eat them when the reds and trout were just as good.


PS. I used to get so tired of do not hang snook from their jaws on the old Captain Mel web site it was hard for me to post that.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Northernfisher said:


> We did a taste comparison one day. We had snook, redfish, and spotted sea trout. We fixed all three two or three different ways.
> 
> Our conclusion was there was no difference in the taste. The only difference was in the size of the flakes and texture. For that reason I never kept snook after that. They are too much fun to catch, it seamed like a waste to eat them when the reds and trout were just as good.
> 
> ...


Interesting, we've compared them as well. I personally find sea trout can be the most 'fishy' tasting of those three. Definitely thought snook was sweeter than the other two and the most mild flavor. Redfish have a distinct shellfish/seafood type flavor based on the few keeper slots we've had to sample. Taste is of course just as subjective as color preference. If I could eat any fish down there, based on what we've caught, it'd be a 5-/50 toss up between large mangrove snapper (love the fat marbling on those fish) or a good sized pompano. Fresh grouper is a close 2nd. However, I['ve yet to land a hogfish, which I suspect will take first place based on the few I've had while vacationing in Mexico.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

This spring was first i caught Sea Trout. 3/28 took a charter inshore in gulf due to winds. Caught a lot of snook/jack/trout. Fun day. Down in our area was the no slot zone. Catching trout was a bit like walleye to me....pretty dead weight coming in. Big Jacks are a blast as always and snook are the best in my opinion. Had one take me top water when i was reeling in emerald. Hah. I've never eaten Snook. But, I agree that for me Mangrove Snapper are delicious and barely are beaten out by a whole pompano on the grill. That's my favorite.


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Taste is subjective. I really like snook the best, red fish are really tasty to me as well. I have not had sea trout so have no comment on that. Cobia are very tasty and darn near close to my favorite.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

For sure taste is subjective. I like all the fish listed. I had Cobia this year first time and was very good....and it wasn't fresh as it was store bought and frozen...can imagine fresh day of would be way better.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Fried up 4 mangroves from an inshore charter out of Punta Rassa, first salt water fish that I have caught and cooked. They were top notch, very mild, did well on Snook.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Dang nice work Mark. Seems like all them ocean fish taste awesome. You living that retirement life now or what

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Mangies are delicious. And even the 11” ers carry a bunch of meat


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

deagansdad1 said:


> Dang nice work Mark. Seems like all them ocean fish taste awesome. You living that retirement life now or what
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Kills me to miss the ice but I do like fishing the salt, I’ll have my kayak next year. 
Yes and no on retirement, probably work this summer on the waiver before I totally hang it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

